# Is this cage ok foe a parrotlet?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Is this cage suitable for a parrotlet? Like bar spaces etc. I fancy getting my girl a brand new cage and this looks similar to the one she has now, but the top is a bit taller and a different shape. 

Liberta Jintu Large 2 Door Bird Cage-Parrot-Bird Cage-Liberta 3018-Cockatiel-New | eBay

Anyone had any experience with this seller/company?


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Advised bar spacing for parrotlets is 1/2" (1.2cm) so sounds fine. It's liberta so pretty good quality imo (I have a liberta rat cage). No experience with that company sorry. Maybe you should make a "...for my parrotlet" thread so you can ask questions there instead of making a new thread each time :whistling2:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I usea Hagen Vision large and tall for my pair. Plenty of space. The bar spacing's a little wide but I've had no issues. Good sturdy cage.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. Well, I thought I would treat her to a new cage even though this isn't that much different size wise to her current cage.

I also wanna get her a bunch if brand new toys. Would this be too much for her at once? Se adapts pretty quickly and is an only bird.

Are budgie toys safe for her? Like bouncing budgies, mini ferris wheeles, 
Wicker chewble toys, etc?
I heard they can't gave mirrors, especially if kept as lone birds like her?
With the other toys ill have to try and select carefully as some of the someome said the dye ran out of them when theu sprayed the parrotlet for a bath and they were scared of the dye coming out on/in their bird.

I'm hoping this cage ive chosen will be much easier to clean and maintain, wheras now I only got small doors so it's really hard, and also hoping it will provide her with a even more space, even if a little tiny bit, and one day it will be big enough to gave two birds in. I'm not gonna introduce her to a new bird as she is al ost four years old, bonded well with me, and I know they're territorial.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm guessing this cage will be easier to clean anyway seeing as her current one that is really old now only has tiny doors and is so difficult to clean and swap toys round etc inside. Also a pain to unhook from the bottom and put back on.

I took the grid of her current cage when I got it as her feet were going through the spaces and I didn't want her walking on them. To me they were also just another awkward thing to wash, so I just took it out and i use kitchen roll as substrate. 

On the subject again of toys quick...I heard empty toilet rolls are ok for her to chew and play with but what about the dried glue type stuff you get on them?
And budgie toys...little ferris wheels, bouncing budgies etc...are these safe for my parrotlet? Thanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

BlackRose said:


> I'm guessing this cage will be easier to clean anyway seeing as her current one that is really old now only has tiny doors and is so difficult to clean and swap toys round etc inside. Also a pain to unhook from the bottom and put back on.
> 
> I took the grid of her current cage when I got it as her feet were going through the spaces and I didn't want her walking on them. To me they were also just another awkward thing to wash, so I just took it out and i use kitchen roll as substrate.
> 
> ...


Toilet rolls and budgie toys are fine- although some parrotlets can demolish toys very quickly.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanksl my parents have an old cockatiel cage they arnt using and they were gonna clean it up and sell it. Havnt looked at it yet, but if I were to have it is there anything I should tell them not to clean it with that might be unsafe for my parrotlet? Think its been in the shed for years. 

Is there any way to test what the material the bars are made out of or if they're coated with anything?

They said they just dusted it, didn't clean it and they're not sure what the bars are made of...metal or stainless steel but they're not rusty and not paint coated. So I'm guessing it's probably got zinc or something in it if it hasn't rusted at least. They havnt used to cage for Manu years. Prob safest to leave it and get a new one I'm more comfortable with that I'm sure is safe. Shame.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

BlackRose said:


> Thanksl my parents have an old cockatiel cage they arnt using and they were gonna clean it up and sell it. Havnt looked at it yet, but if I were to have it is there anything I should tell them not to clean it with that might be unsafe for my parrotlet? Think its been in the shed for years.
> 
> Is there any way to test what the material the bars are made out of or if they're coated with anything?
> 
> They said they just dusted it, didn't clean it and they're not sure what the bars are made of...metal or stainless steel but they're not rusty and not paint coated. So I'm guessing it's probably got zinc or something in it if it hasn't rusted at least. They havnt used to cage for Manu years. Prob safest to leave it and get a new one I'm more comfortable with that I'm sure is safe. Shame.


If the bars aren't rusted or chewed they should be fine. Clean it all with water and bleach and then rinse it with clean water. So long as the mesh isn't too wide it will be fine. Stop stressing. :2thumb:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi. Been a while since I posted in this thread and I hope I get a reply or two. 

I'm still looking for a nice big new cage for my parrotlet. She lives alone, and some people have given me links to lovley cages but I can't afford them wt present. I aim to get her the best cage possible as soon as possible, but within my budget which is probably around £40 at most. I have seen many for this price and below on amazon and eBay but I don't know what to go for. Threes always something wrong with it in some Way based on the reviews. I think I prefer the liberta ones as they at least come oven baked and non toxic painted and have good reviews, even if some cages do need tightening.

Also, my parrotlet has started to pluck her chest feathers snd I wondered if anyone could give any advice on this? Would a new cage at this point stress her out more? And new toys also?

Thanks.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

BlackRose said:


> Hi. Been a while since I posted in this thread and I hope I get a reply or two.
> 
> I'm still looking for a nice big new cage for my parrotlet. She lives alone, and some people have given me links to lovley cages but I can't afford them wt present. I aim to get her the best cage possible as soon as possible, but within my budget which is probably around £40 at most. I have seen many for this price and below on amazon and eBay but I don't know what to go for. Threes always something wrong with it in some Way based on the reviews. I think I prefer the liberta ones as they at least come oven baked and non toxic painted and have good reviews, even if some cages do need tightening.
> 
> ...


Usually a parrot (of any type) plucks when they are bored- so new cage, new toys and lots of interaction are all good.


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks. 
I cannot find one that meets my picky needs.
I really like the nice big ones you get on stands and wheels which would be ideal to keep her cage off the floor when I'm having her cage next to me through the day. Those are the exact sizes and shapes I'm looking for, plus they look really nice. Everything else without a stand doesn't have the width I'm looking for like they do.
Are there any cages like those that come off the stands at all?

I don't have room for one on a stand in the bedroom where she's kept at night, and so I would need to lift it off and place it on the chest of drawers where she sleeps. Those cages would be far too heavy to do that and they wouldn't have a handle.

So basically I'm looking for something that's oven baked and coated in non toxic paint, tall, nice and wide and with easy clips and a slide out tray. Nice and sturdy with a handle on top and with a big door near the top and bottom so I can get in there to clean and maintain easily.

The only cages that meet all those (except the width) are the tall liberta ones which are affordable too but I'm not getting the width. It's basically the same cage she's got already anyway. I don't want her losing any height either.

Seeing as she's already got a cage obviously, I don't want to fork out a whole lot and so I'm thinking preferably £30/£40 or £60 at the most.
Any links or recommendations please?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

BlackRose said:


> Thanks.
> I cannot find one that meets my picky needs.
> I really like the nice big ones you get on stands and wheels which would be ideal to keep her cage off the floor when I'm having her cage next to me through the day. Those are the exact sizes and shapes I'm looking for, plus they look really nice. Everything else without a stand doesn't have the width I'm looking for like they do.
> Are there any cages like those that come off the stands at all?
> ...


Have a look on Ebay, Facebay etc- you can get some real bargains. The boyf bought me a *huge* cage from Ebay for a very reasonable price for Rilla, my Tinmeh african grey. Rills loves it. :2thumb:


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks.
I still keep going back to this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Liberta-Jin...proddesc_0?ie=UTF8&n=340840031&s=pet-supplies

It isn't the type I got my heart set on but those only come on wheels it looks like, and this one is the first one I really liked that I found ages ago. How wide do you think this cage is though in feet? It doesn't seem much bigger than her current one and probably around the same height. I'll have to convert it later. I know she's only a single parrotlet and she doesn't fly much anyway, but I want her to have loadsa width as well as height. 

I have a question tho about safe cage material for parrotlets. I always thought wrought iron was ok, and oven baked non toxic painted coated bars were ok. The cage above is all of these and I found this info below. I'm very worried about this as she has taken latley to chewing the bars loads and also paint has come off her current one. 

There are many different manufacturing methods to make today's bird cages.* It is important to furnish your bird with a home that is of quality workmanship and not pose a serious hazard to your bird's health.* Many of today's modern cages are wrought iron with a powder coated finish.* The wrought iron is "roughed up" by either an acid wash or sandblasting and then a powder type paint is applied, the cage is then electrostatically charged which makes the powder paint flow evenly over the surface of the iron and adhere to it, thus giving it a very long-lasting, durable finish. There are many "flight cages" that are sold, in addition to merely using "chicken wire" to make a homemade cage that can be EXTREMELY DANGEROUS to birds. These materials can cause zinc poisoning if a bird is at all inclined to chew on the cage material.

Also says about zinc being in the paint coating.


----------

